# [Dragon Age][Maptools] Two Thrones



## exhominem (May 31, 2010)

_“All of you have died on the battleground at Ostagar. But, in  your last moments, a beautiful voice calls you back to the world. You  awake in the morning after the battle, death and decay all around you. A  few paces away is the body of your dying King, Cailan Theirin. He leans  against a tattered banner of Fereldan, and a crow perched atop the  banner glares down at the dying monarch.”_

   	The Two Thrones is an online campaign for the Dragon Age RPG system. It is a dark, grim fantasy campaign in  which the players will start out on the gory battlefields of Ostagar and  embark on an adventure that will shake the very foundations of Thedas.


For or information / to apply into the game, please see this link.


----------



## exhominem (Aug 19, 2010)

Bumped. We're looking for a late-joiner to bolster our ranks. Shoot me an e-mail at exhominem 9at0 gmail {dot] com for details.


----------

